# Does Anyone make a Shaving Soap?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a friend that wants to know if I can make a goats milk shaving soap he can use like the old fashioned kind of shaving soap.

Anyone ever try it & if so do you have a recipe you'd share? I would figure regular goats milk soap would work but not sure. It works for my legs.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't have a special recipe that I use, but I would add Castor oil and some kaolin clay to the recipe.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I've never used kaolin Clay, where is the best place to buy it?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can buy kaolin or any cosmetic clay from suppliers such as Camden Grey, Wholesale Supplies Plus, Essential Wholesale or Brambleberry.com


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks so much linn.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

This is on my list to try-- the clay is the only thing I don't have


Olive Oil = 23.9 Ounces (45% of total oils)

Coconut Oil (76 Degree) = 10.6 Ounces (20% of total oils)
Castor Oil = 10.6 Ounces (20% of total oils)
Palm Oil, RBD = 4.2 Ounces (8% of total oils)
Almond Oil, Sweet = 3.7 ounces (7% of total oils)
Bentonite Clay = 3 tablepoons
Colloidal Oatmeal = 4 tablepoons
Distilled Water = 20 ounces
lye = 7.269 ounces (206 grams)
Found it at this site
http://www.soap-making-resource.com/shaving-soap-recipe.html


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Whats the difference in Bentonite Clay or kaolin Clay? Also since never using any clays before would I mix them in a little of the oil 1st before adding them?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Katie,
A lot of soapers just add clay to their recipe and call it a shave soap. Truth of the matter is that clays will reduce your lather, although they do give the soap a 'slickness'. What men want to shave is sustainable lather and a lot of it!

You know those fatty acid descriptions that say 'stable lather'?? This is the time to use them!

I like adding 2%-5% stearic acid to sustain the lather. Now stearic acid also accelerates trace so I like using lard and olive oil to conter-act this. Also use a healthy percentage of coconut or palm kernel oil for big bubbly lather (30%-40%). Supefat at only 3% (excess oils

Your soap will move fast from the high percentage of coconut or palm kernel and stearic acid, so be prepared.

Then let it age for a minimum of 8 weeks ... longer if you can. Your GM, olive oil and lard will give it the creaminess and the slickness that shavers want.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Katie,
> A lot of soapers just add clay to their recipe and call it a shave soap. Truth of the matter is that clays will reduce your lather, although they do give the soap a 'slickness'. What men want to shave is sustainable lather and a lot of it!
> 
> You know those fatty acid descriptions that say 'stable lather'?? This is the time to use them!
> ...



I'm sure your right. He tried using just the regular Goats milk soap I make & said it made his face feel good & was creamy, lathered well but it didn't keep a lather.
He had bought some shave soap at a fair & it irritated his skin. Wish I had their ingredient list so I make sure not to use any of the same thing that may have caused the irritation.

Do most places that sell soap making supplies sell Stearic acid? I'm going to check some sites now.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Here are pictures of what I mean by sustainable lather.

This one shows the lather made from cleaning up my molds right after running water into the sink. No other soap/detergent was used. The lather is from the soap remnants on the side of the mold.










This one shows the lather in the sink the next day (about 12 hours later). No additional water was added to the sink from the time the first picture was taken. Notice how some of the bubbles have popped, but the lather is still there.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of bubbles! Do you put stearic acid in all your soap Cyndi?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nope ... I don't use additional stearic acid at all ... just mindful of the percentages of the fatty acids in the oils I use.

This recipe has the following breakdown of FA %
Lauric 14.89%
Myristic 4.83%
Linoleic 19.78%
Oleic 41.96%
Palmitic 14.22%
Ricinoleic 0.00%
Stearic 4.33%


----------

